
Show HN: No more frustration in finding perfect Subs for ur Movie/TV Show - felarof
http://findmoviesubtitle.com/
======
imakesnowflakes
Searching by video file never worked for me.

So I made these to solve this problem. Now I spend less than a minute to get
the perfect subtitle, instead of upto 30 minutes without these.

[1]
[https://hackage.haskell.org/package/hastily](https://hackage.haskell.org/package/hastily)
(Haskell)

[2]
[https://pypi.python.org/pypi/Titley/1.7](https://pypi.python.org/pypi/Titley/1.7)
(Python3)

~~~
shadowfax92
Cool! does it work on torrent files that are still downloading? Will try this
out.

~~~
imakesnowflakes
It does not use the movie file at all, so yes.

What it does is this. It goes and fetch all available subtitles for a movie
(You can limit this if you provide a partial release name). It then selects a
candidate dialog from all the subtitle files based some criteria and prints
out the time at which that dialog appear in the each of the subtitle file.

You can use this to co-relate the best subtitle file for your movie file.

A downside of this approach is that you have to seek forward and actually find
out when the dialog actually occurs in your movie file.

~~~
felarof
Thanks for your feedback. My experience was that 9 out of 10 times you'll be
able to find a subtitle developed specifically for your movie/tv show release.

For the remaining, 10% of cases I think this approach could ease the pain a
bit.

~~~
imakesnowflakes
It never worked for me.

The hash/filesize will be different even if the movie has been ripped from the
same source. Right? So unless someone has made the subtitle for the exact same
file, that you have, as opposed to a file with the same timing as the one you
have, your search will not find it. Right?

~~~
felarof
True. But usually people end up watching most seeded rip/release, which will
have a subtitle created for it.

I do the same and that's the reason I end up finding the perfect subtitle,
80-90% of times, through the above method.

------
felarof
Hey guys, feedback welcome. I'm happy to answer any questions you have!

~~~
shadowfax92
Getting links to each search would be something I would like to see in future!
Anyways, awesome product (y)

~~~
felarof
Thanks for your feedback! Yes, we have this feature on our roadmap.

------
kinduff
Love the interface. You're assuming you found the right subtitle but it's not
always going to be the case, a list of possible or top results would be
helpful.

~~~
felarof
Thanks! Yes, that's a good idea.

